# Ordered my first FP!



## GrantH (Jan 23, 2012)

I ordered my first fountain pen today. a Triton Chrome with the nib upgrade from Exotic Blanks. I upgraded to the Heritance SF Nib as well. I'm wondering, is this a decent nib to begin into fountain pens or should I upgrade even higher when I make another order?


----------



## StephenM (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd make a couple/few pens exactly the same but with the different nibs.  Then use them and experience the differences so you can educate yourself and your customers about the good and bad aspects about the various nibs.  

Price doesn't guarantee quality - quality guarantees the price.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 23, 2012)

Try it and see for yourself .... you can always upgrade it later. (just my opinion)

Since this is your first FP, let me mention something you may or may not already know...(and perhaps keep you from making a mistake I made on my first one) ... when pressing the coupler in you should be aware of your grain match in the closed position (this much I knew):wink:  as well as keeping the clip and nib aligned in the writing position (this I didn't know) ... 

Of course this isn't an issue with a non-posting pen.


----------



## GrantH (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Lenny, I know nothing of fountain pens, so I will keep all of this in mind.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 23, 2012)

The Tritons I have made are triple start threads so they will post in two inconvenient locations.  They are a bit heavy for most ladies, but I love the sturdy heft when I use mine.  Many people marvel when I pull it from my pocket and write with it.  I have destroyed one nib by allowing others to test it themselves.  The nib needs retuning badly on mine.  Enjoy the envy factor you are bound to experience and have much fun.
Charles


----------



## Haynie (Jan 23, 2012)

I have been using my first FP for a month and I really like it.  You are in for a treat.  Get good ink.  Ed is a fountain of information.  He spent a lot of time on the phone explaining fountain pens and ink.  Mine is a Jr. Gent 2.  My middle school students really like the looks of my "super fancy big heavy pen."  I don't think I want a bigger one.

Have fun.  It has been a very good experience for me.


----------

